# Checkout Advocate shift scheduled to end a half hour after close, is this a cash office shift?



## SoftlinesSallie (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm on the app trying to pick up shifts as a style team member. I've done cashier shifts before with no issue, but would it directly specify if it's a cash office/closing registers kind of shift? The shift posted is 6pm-10:30 when the store closes at 10pm and only says checkout advocate. I'm not trained to do that at all and I just worry about others being annoyed if I pick it up and it turns out no one else is there to close registers. 

Ya girl is just trying to get more hours--not have to be responsible for target's money and get in trouble when I mess it all up 😂


----------



## DBZ (Aug 29, 2022)

Pick up the shift. Someone else can close registers.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 29, 2022)

DBZ said:


> Pick up the shift. Someone else can close registers.


What if no one else knows how to?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 29, 2022)

SoftlinesSallie said:


> I'm on the app trying to pick up shifts as a style team member. I've done cashier shifts before with no issue, but would it directly specify if it's a cash office/closing registers kind of shift? The shift posted is 6pm-10:30 when the store closes at 10pm and only says checkout advocate. I'm not trained to do that at all and I just worry about others being annoyed if I pick it up and it turns out no one else is there to close registers.
> 
> Ya girl is just trying to get more hours--not have to be responsible for target's money and get in trouble when I mess it all up 😂


I would maybe ask a front end leader before picking up the shift. At my store cashiers stay after close to help sales floor so they maybe why it says 10:30.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 30, 2022)

It is to close registers.  Closing registers is super easy. No need to worry about it.


----------



## NKG (Aug 30, 2022)

SoftlinesSallie said:


> I'm on the app trying to pick up shifts as a style team member. I've done cashier shifts before with no issue, but would it directly specify if it's a cash office/closing registers kind of shift? The shift posted is 6pm-10:30 when the store closes at 10pm and only says checkout advocate. I'm not trained to do that at all and I just worry about others being annoyed if I pick it up and it turns out no one else is there to close registers.
> 
> Ya girl is just trying to get more hours--not have to be responsible for target's money and get in trouble when I mess it all up 😂


My store that meant closing down the lanes. I don't want to give Targets procedures out on here but it requires a leader to be with you in the CA office


----------



## Yetive (Aug 30, 2022)

Leader goes in alone chez moi.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 31, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> What if no one else knows how to?



Someone will either be taught or the closing TL will do it. I was a call out recently and it was probably me who had to close the drawers that night. My closing TL taught someone. He was beaming with pride the next time I saw him.  I like to make sure many people know how so there is always someone. If they can't close sco, then someone can do it in the AM. The person who posted the shift will most likely call out anyway and I'd rather have the 4 hours replaced then fuss over who is going to close the drawers.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 1, 2022)

DBZ said:


> Someone will either be taught or the closing TL will do it. I was a call out recently and it was probably me who had to close the drawers that night. My closing TL taught someone. He was beaming with pride the next time I saw him.  I like to make sure many people know how so there is always someone. If they can't close sco, then someone can do it in the AM. The person who posted the shift will most likely call out anyway and I'd rather have the 4 hours replaced then fuss over who is going to close the drawers.


At my store there was a time when neither the closing team lead  or the SD  knew  how to close SCO. We didn’t have a regular closing SCO team member I had to do it but, it had been a while since I had done it. I got it done. ASANTS so, no guarantee that leaders know how to close SCO.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 3, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> At my store there was a time when neither the closing team lead  or the SD  knew  how to close SCO. We didn’t have a regular closing SCO team member I had to do it but, it had been a while since I had done it. I got it done. ASANTS so, no guarantee that leaders know how to close SCO.


It's not that difficult.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 3, 2022)

The 


Yetive said:


> It's not that difficult.


old self checkouts were easy the newer ones are a little more difficult.


----------

